# SEGRS 2010 ( Southeast Garden RR Show )



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Plans are well under way for the 2010 Southeast Garden Railroad Show in Dalton, Ga. The dates are Friday April 30, 2010 12-8 and Saturday May 1,2010 9-4.
This show was a whole lot of fun for everyone last year. The enthusiasm by all was phenomenal. It was the most fun I ever had at a train show. This year looks to be even bigger and better.

Besides coming to the show, This area is rich in train activities. It has one of the best railroad museums in the country less than 35 miles away. Two heavily travel mainlines go through town and there is a new observation area to watch trains and take pictures. An outstanding restaurant is in the old Dalton Depot with food and another great place to watch trains. There's the Chattanooga Choo Choo Hotel where you can spend the night in old passenger cars. Throw in all of the civil war history and also great outlet shopping malls, you have something for the whole family.

There will also be a banquet on Thursday night, before the show begins on Friday and layout tours on Sunday. During the show we have at least 6 layouts running. with many trains running at a time. Clinics will be running all day on all large scale related topics. The National Garden Railroad Convention is in Tacoma, Washington this year so this can be an alternative to large scalers in the southeast to enjoy a mini-convention of their own.

Newsletters for the show will be sent out monthly from now until the show. These newsletters will be full of information about the show and the surrounding areas. There will also be discounts and specials for the show, restaurants and lodging. a mailing will be sent out a month prior to the show with even more specials

Just email me at [email protected] to be added to the mailing list. Both your email and postal address will ensure you are included in the great event.

Our website will start being updated this week. come take a look 

www.segrs.com

David Roberts
913-406-3400


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I was talking to someone about this show just this week.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
The Georgia Garden Railway Society is hard at work on this show. It is only 4 months away! See the show's web site soon for updates. There will be a live steam track (or maybe even two), club layouts, many dealer tables, a ride on train for the kids, how to clinics, model contest, a banquet on THURSDAY night, and layout tours on SUNDAY. Make tracks on to Dalton on April 30-May 1(Friday and Saturday) for the show. Check with TVRM in Chattanooga as Thomas is in town that weekend, too!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to save some money up as I'm sure some of the new products will be available by then. Maybe a 2-8-0 by AC and and a USAT caboose. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the opening time on Friday actually Noon? Seems like it was earlier the year before. 

Thanks!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Garrett, 

I heard a rumor that the earlier hours (9-12) would be used for schools in the area to make class trips to the show. A great way to promote our hobby. 

Bob C.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
Bob is correct. Show will be open LATER on Friday evening, too. Banquet will be THURSDAY evening this year. Check the show's web site for updates. Currently the show hours and dates are correct as posted. More news and updates will post later. EVERYONE should plan to attend this show. Those that were there last year will attest to the FINE facility and good turnout of vendors, clinics, and layout tours!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. No driving through Chattanooga during their morning rush hour this year....


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Re. Hotel accommodations, I just got a call-back form the manager of the Country Inn & Suites after making my reservations this morning at $116 per night, they have reduced the rates for show attendees to $89 per night.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

This year's banquet will be held at the Dalton Depot Restaurant on Thursday night. This will be a great treat in a very historic building. 
The Dalton Depot also has a master chef so I know the food will be outstanding. 

The depot is nationally registered as an historic landmark. One of the few train stations that survived Shermans infamous "March to the Sea" during the civil war. The depot also witnessed the "Great Train Race of 1862. 

Tickets are 25.00 / person and space is limited. I suggest you send in payment as soon as possible to reserve your spot. 

Mail check with your order in a self addressed stamped envelope to 

Frances Tidd/SEGRS Tickets 
3540 Cove Creek Court 
Cumming, GA, 30040.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Tours are also going to be great this year. At this time we have 11 layouts on tour. 

The Southeast Garden Railroad Show is turning out to be a mini convention in the southeast for 2010


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 20 Jan 2010 06:35 PM 
Tours are also going to be great this year. At this time we have 11 layouts on tour. 

The Southeast Garden Railroad Show is turning out to be a mini convention in the southeast for 2010 

....and maybe in a couple years we can drop the "mini".


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Would that be determined by how many people come or the amount of activities at the show? 
Right now we have everything but the ice cream social. 
David


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the website for updates. Banquet info is up. GET THOSE TICKETS BECAUSE SPACE IS LIMITED. http://ggrs.info/ and http://www.segrs.com/ have lots of info. Don't forget THOMAS THE TANK loco is at Chattanooga's Tennessee Valley Railroad the weekend of the show, so bring the family!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Check the web site now for updates. Vendor list and clinics posted. Don't forget the banquet! Layout tours should be up soon (10 layout this year I think--some of last years and a couple more). See y'all soon!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I had to drive to Chattanooga and back today, thinking I would make the same drive in two weeks, but for fun, not for work!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Chattanooga is a breeze to go through compared to Atlanta. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed. 

I was doing periodic environmental work at an (Amoco?) refinery in Augusta and had the "pleasure" of driving through Atlanta in the Summer of 1996. 

The last trip I drove the 6+ hours from Augusta (hitting Atlanta around 5:30) to Mufreesoboro, TN....NON STOP! 

Looks like we may go down Thursday and check out Kenesaw, GA for fun. 

The Vendor and Clinc lists look great, appears it could be a great show!


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Lois and I are looking forward to seeing everyone we met in the Perry shows again. 
We will be there on Wednesday and ready to set up on Thursday. 

See you at the show. 

Take care, 
Yogi and Lois


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good news Yogi. Be looking forward to another visit with ya. You always empress me whith the things you come up with. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok folks less than two weeks away. So lets support this show. We need this show to keep us folks interested in the G scale. We hear all the time that there are less shows to go to. well if you don't help out then we will loose this one. I'll be there both days so come on down and join the fun. there is plenty of things to do coming and going also. Later RJD GGRS


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There will be a 100% increase in visitation from my family alone this year!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Friends, 
I'll be there for set up Thursday afternoon, all day Friday, and until take down on Saturday. Come by the Georgia Garden Railway Society layout and say 'Howdy'. I will also be working the depot this Saturday at the Tennessee Vallley Railroad for the Thomas event. It is something to see if you haven't yet observed this EVENT!


----------

